

Android super smartphones: Too much of a good thing? - dpearson
http://news.cnet.com/8301-1035_3-20122716-94/android-super-smartphones-too-much-of-a-good-thing/

======
tatsuke95
Man, hate to rip on MG Seigler again, but he made this argument (repeatedly)
last year with respect to Android phones. I don't understand it.

More models with newer and better technology, coming out more often is a
positive. Period. Yes, it might make purchasing one phone amongst many more
difficult, but that's not up to the manufacturers. They're competing, after
all. If you walk out of the store satisfied with your purchase, that's all you
can ask for. The fact that there is soon "the next best thing" has no bearing
on the price you agreed to pay for a product you're satisfied with.

The Apple way is one model, this is another. I'm glad both exist.

~~~
joebadmo
Yeah, and I really don't think most people even care. Once they walk out of
the store, they stop paying attention to what else is coming, if they ever
paid attention at all.

It's only nerds (like me) that even follow this stuff, and I personally find
it exciting.

